# Most commonly misspelled word



## Josiah (Feb 27, 2015)

What is the most misspelled word on the English language? Not grammar issue... But spelling issue?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 27, 2015)

I think diarrhea is misspelled more than it is spelled correctly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2015)

My last name.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree about diarrhea, vacuum is another word often misspelled.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

In the UK it is spelled diarrhoea.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> In the UK it is spelled diarrhoea.



That makes it even more difficult to spell than the US spelling. Tell me Ameriscot, as an expatriate do you usually use the US or UK spelling of a words when there is a difference?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> That makes it even more difficult to spell than the US spelling. Tell me Ameriscot, as an expatriate do you usually use the US or UK spelling of a words when there is a difference?



I use the UK spelling for many words.  I had to because I worked in an office.  But now many American spellings look incorrect to me.  I write colour, centre, honour, license, analyse, archaeology, favourite, neighbour, etc.  However, I don't write aeroplane and some others.  Medical terms I usually have to look up because paediatrician, gynaecologist, etc. still looks weird to me. 

Here's a list of the differences which are more than I realised/realized:  
http://www.tysto.com/uk-us-spelling-list.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2015)

My spell check is a life saver for me, I do have a problem of when to use* where* and *were*..


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

I just caught myself writing "loose weight" instead of "lose weight".


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I just caught myself writing "loose weight" instead of "lose weight".



Nooooo!  That's a criminal offense and drives me insane!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2015)

Another one is *apropos*.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 28, 2015)

The "loose" "lose" thing is actually criminal!!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The "loose" "lose" thing is actually criminal!!



The "loose" "lose" thing is only the tip of the iceberg for my battle with spelling.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2015)

What about The word Colour or is it Color


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2015)

Depends on where you live Kadee.


----------



## jwk246 (Feb 28, 2015)

My PCP had trouble writing a referral for my ophthalmologist, opthalmologist, opthamalogist or whatever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

Whatever....or eye doctor, LOL!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Depends on where you live Kadee.


I live in Australia, I seen it spelt both ways


----------



## oakapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> In the UK it is spelled diarrhoea.



thanks Ameriscot, you saved me posting that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> thanks Ameriscot, you saved me posting that!



No problem.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2015)

What about definitely, usually spelled definately? I wonder if my laptop will allow me to misspell the word, oh the suspense!


----------



## Lon (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't mis spell but will use there for their & vice versa when typing and then catch it when I proof read.


----------

